# DLS Reference Amps: RA10 & RA40



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet combo.

DLS RA10 (mono amp):
DLS RA10 Reference 780 Watt Mono Sq Amplifier Amp | eBay


DLS RA40 (4 ch amp): 
DLS RA40 Reference 4CH Amplifier Amp Sq 4 Channel | eBay


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Not sure if these are from the same seller? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...10-ra40-$300-garden-grove-ca.html#post1812921


----------

